# Automator ou Applescript ? Pour automatiser l'envoi de pièces jointes par mail



## BulgroZ (19 Février 2006)

Je dispose d'une liste de fichier dans un dossier.
Pour chaque fichier, je souhaite créer un message mail avec le même destinataire pour tous, le nom du fichier en objet et le fichier en pièce jointe.
Et idéalement, je souhaite déclencher l'envoi des messages avec quelques dizaines de secondes entre chaque envoi.

Avec Automator, je n'arrive pas à créer un mail pour chaque fichier (tous les fichiers sont attachés au même mail), et je n'arrive pas non plus à mettre le nom du fichier comme objet du message....  

Est ce moi qui ne sait pas me servir d'Automator , ou est ce impossible ?

Et si c'est imposible, quelqu'ul peut il m'aider à faire cela avec Applescript ?

Merci de votre aide...  

PS : je ne sais pas s'il fallait poster ceci dans le forum MacOSX, Logiciel ou développement...


----------

